# Frog Legs



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone a fan? I love them but don't know where to get them without catching them yourself. Any suggestions.


"Frog dosn't taste like Chicken... Chicken taste like Frog."


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Joe Patties*

Joes has them, big ones!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Patti's has them, but I've never bought them so I can't vouch for them.

Global Grill also has a hit-or-miss frog's leg dish on the menu.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Any Places that sell them Raw or anyone that will sell them Raw?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Exzility said:


> Any Places that sell them Raw or anyone that will sell them Raw?



Joe Patti's has them raw, but they might be previously frozen (the store is very sneaky about this). I think they are about 4 bucks a pound.

Let me know how they turn out if you buy them. I'm not a fan of Patti's in general.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank's I'll Give them a call and let you know if I ever get any.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I can get them at my local supermarket. We have them often. Good eats!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Joe pattis


----------



## brat (May 11, 2011)

maria's has them too. but other than global who else has them on their menu?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I get them from Joes quite often, they are not as tender as i like, but they work in a pinch, the last couple of times i gigged my own...


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

While serving in Germany I used to get a kick ot of seeing "frog crossing" warning signs in the wooded countryside as I drove around.

Then one day I stopped roadside to........... and as I eased down toward thwe ditch I saw a flash of green in the corner of my eye and then it sounded like somebody threw a bowling ball in the water. I caught a quick glimse of this huge frog and it had to be a good 14 to 16 inches long, not including is turkey sized drumsticks. JUst one of those legs would be a meal.

After that I stopped chuckling at the frog warning signs and started paying more attention in areas they live. Those things are monsterous !!!! The giant frogs, giant rabbits and the full grown deer no larger than a medium size dog made me sure I wasn't in Kansas anymore.

Rick


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

King Buffet on Nine Mile Rx has frog legs on ths buffet.... Main reason I go there.


----------

